# Has anyone tried the autoimmune paleo diet?



## Kayla McCarthy (Dec 19, 2015)

I am a healthy 20 year old woman and have been suffering from IBS constipation for 2-3 years. I have celiac disease as well as some sort of lactose intolerance AND egg intolerance? They are testing me for other autoimmune diseases as well. Needless to say, I have a LOT going on with my GI tract.

I have tried absolutely everything in the book to fix my problem but I am at whits end. I am down to eating next to nothing and am running out of solutions. Has anyone tried the autoimmune paleo diet? As a side note I am also allergic to peanuts and tree nuts so this diet is basically free of everything I can't eat!

I'd appreciate any feedback!


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have heard of people doing well on the paleo, but I would stay at first with easily digestible meats.. chicken/fish.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried it. As everything, AIP may work for some people and not for others.

I am not C, so I can't tell how well it works in that aspect.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Anyone did it for severe c?


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

It's the only diet that works for me, nothing else does. It's very restrictive and really hard to do every day. I usually go every day but I view my IBS as severe constipation as Nuffa asked. If IBS wrecks your life it's severe. Anyway, so I have vegetables for breakfast - steamed carrot, zucchini, green beans and pumpkin. Salad for lunch and a fatty meat - steak seems to be best for me - with veges at dinner.

No grains at all, no legumes, no dairy, no nuts and no fruit - it's basically just as above. I still get gas but a lot less than if I eat what I like. Evacuation is also still prolonged - typically one hour but this is a lot less than it used to be.

This is how I think it works: I believe we're all constipated in some way - even IBS-D. I think the sensitivity in IBS is related to how our colons react to certain proteins, especially those in grains, legumes and white potato. So while FODMAPs and starches might make symptoms worse (the sugars), I think the actual problem is the lectins and other anti-nutrients (the proteins).

So fibre can be my best food and my worst food, which is why I don't think it's really about fibre at all. The fibre I eat is considered very abrasive on the colon, and this might be the case for IBS-D, because inflammation is possibly involved. The above diet isn't inflammatory at all for me, but I'm used to it - I've been on this diet for a number of years. Other people might have to gradually lead up to the levels of fibre.

The real issue I think is chemicals in food that irritate the colon, causing non-propulsive spasms, which means the stool just kind of rocks back & forth in colon, not really going anywhere. The actual gas produced is probably mostly from the stool from incomplete evacuation or complete constipation. It could be it's a genetic thing that no-one has identified yet.

One problem area with this diet is that you tend to eat more meat as it's hard to feel full on vegetables. I find gas increases with a higher meat intake, so try to limit my meat to dinner time. Meat is high in sulphur and causes hydrogen sulphide gas, the gas that can either cause diarrhea or constipation for those whose bacteria can convert hydrogen to methane.


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi tummyrumbles, love your profile picture.
Can i please ask do you have ibs or other conditions to. That's a very restricted diet. Can you eat out still, i had a good restaurant where the chef would make me exactly what i wanted.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, I've always had IBS, and probably SIBO so I can't eat anything high starch either. I don't socialise much so don't go to restaurants. I try and stick to this diet as much as I can when I'm working. On week-ends I eat what I like but probably shouldn't do this.


----------



## Am1994 (Jul 22, 2017)

I did whole 30 for a month. It's basically Paleo, but a little stricter. I'd say it helped a bit with constipation, pain, and bloat. But IBS being IBS, I would still have really bad days even if I ate the same thing I've been eating every day. But overall yes I'd say it helped. But because it wasn't really fixing my problem or improving it greatly, it wasn't worth it for me to stick to it. It's really really hard. You really can't eat out, can't drink, and have to spend a TON of time cooking. it's just not the most realistic if you want a social life.


----------

